# multisim 10 لمهندسي الالكترونيك **برنامج الكتروني



## ابا المؤمن (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*multisim 10 لمهندسي الالكترونيك* 











*بعد جهد شاق اقدم لكم البرنامج الرهيب الرائع multisim 10
*

*



*

*وهذه اخر نسخة موجودة حاليا و مهمة جدا



*

*لكل مهندسي الكهرباء و الالكترونيك او ميكاترونكس



*

*و يمكن لكم ان تستغربوا البرنامج وعمله



*

*بكل بساطة يساعدك في تصميم الدارة الكهربية



*

*و تستطيع رؤية الذي ممكن يدخل اليها او يخرج منها



*

*و اشياء اخرى .




*

*يجب عليكم ان تجربوه.....



*

*و اعطوني رايكم.......



*

*البرنامج سهل الاستعمال .......



*




















*حمل من هنا* ...

*الجزء الاول*
*http://www.esnips.com/doc/10d11e36-d...m-setup.part01*

*الجزء الثاني*
*http://www.esnips.com/doc/99bf61d7-f...m-setup.part02*

*الجزء الثالث*
*http://www.esnips.com/doc/b3d9c9a7-c...m-setup.part03*

*الجزء الرابع*
*http://www.esnips.com/doc/129e7154-2...m-setup.part04*

*الجزء الخامس*
*http://www.esnips.com/doc/9da72377-d...m-setup.part05*

*الجزء السادس*
*http://www.esnips.com/doc/2e59717d-8...m-setup.part06*

*الجزء السابع*
*http://www.esnips.com/doc/8527b946-a...m-setup.part07*

*الجزء الثامن*
*http://www.esnips.com/doc/2a86a531-e...m-setup.part08*

*الجزء التاسع*
*http://www.esnips.com/doc/55858ae0-9...m-setup.part09*

*الجزء العاشر*
*http://www.esnips.com/doc/9aa8adf6-3...m-setup.part10*

*الجزء الحادي عشر*
*http://www.esnips.com/doc/f82bb096-5...m-setup.part11*

*الجزء الثاني عشر*
*http://www.esnips.com/doc/56debbc0-6...m-setup.part12*

*الجزء الثالث عشر*
*http://www.esnips.com/doc/5b886a49-7...m-setup.part13*

*الجزء الرابع عشر*
*http://www.esnips.com/doc/cf7f80ba-2...m-setup.part14*

*الجزء الخامس عشر*​*http://www.esnips.com/doc/85de220a-a...m-setup.part15*

*lمنقول

**بعد اذن اخي المهندس روابط جديدة شغالة للبرنامج*

http://rapidshare.com/files/11562241...Full.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11563495...Full.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11563495...Full.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11563494...Full.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11563495...Full.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11579443...Full.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11582713...Full.part7.rar

بالتوفيق ​*

*
​














التوقيع*اللهم لا تجعلنا من النادمين واجعل قبورنا بعد فراقنا خير منازلنا واجعلها من رياض الجنة وقنا عذاب القبر وفتنته ووحشته وضمته وأهواله وظلمته سبحانك يا إلهنا يا رب العالمين يا أرحم الراحمين*


----------



## سعيد الشايب (9 يونيو 2009)

Im downloading it now and i hope it will work


----------



## سعيد الشايب (12 يونيو 2009)

الجزء الثالث التحميل لا يكتمل

http://www.esnips.com/doc/b3d9c9a7-c80d-41b7-9127-6bc336c29bf5/multisim-setup.part03


----------

